# Singapore phone contracts



## greeny0101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, can anyone advise on the best phone contract to purchase whilst residing in Singapore and where to get it from? Also I am after a new Blackberry, are they cheaper to purchase in Singapore, I was looking at Bold if they are drastically cheaper, if not then a Curve. Where is the best place to buy one, I have read about a number of places that rip you off.


----------



## MrBean (Jul 18, 2011)

*Singtel, Starhub and M1*



greeny0101 said:


> Hi, can anyone advise on the best phone contract to purchase whilst residing in Singapore and where to get it from? Also I am after a new Blackberry, are they cheaper to purchase in Singapore, I was looking at Bold if they are drastically cheaper, if not then a Curve. Where is the best place to buy one, I have read about a number of places that rip you off.


try singtel, u might get good berry deal with em. U can browse their webbie known as SingtelShop, just google around cos I cant attached URL here. Try local newspaper, the Straits Times on sat as they got many offers with contracts from shops recommended by the Telco. Oh yes, if u want faster internet speed then go for M1 telco cos they just came out with their 4g service data plan, u can also browse on their website just google ard for the 3 main telco in Sg: Singtel, Starhub and M1 to compare


----------

